# Ford 2600 power steering



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

HAve a small leak in cylinder I think. Anything on market thats a "stop leak". Uses hyd.oil


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bluetick, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

Most guys rebuild (install new seals) their PS cylinders if they are leaking. You should see evidence of leakage around the cylinder rod ends. A seal kit runs about $50. You can get them on ebay, and also at tractor parts suppliers.

There are other possible leak sources. Your PS pump may have a leaking shaft seal, which will leak fluid into the crankcase oil. Also, the seal at the base of the steering column can leak fluid out the top of the steering column.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See attached diagram of PS cylinder for a Ford 2600. Your cylinder rod diameter may be either 1/2" or 5/8". You will have to check it before ordering a seal kit. Check both sides as I have found a 1/2" rod on one side and a 5/8" rod on the other side.

From the diagram, it appears that all you have to do is remove the snap ring and it comes apart. 

My Ford 3600 has aftermarket cylinders, and they have a threaded cap that fits around the rod that screws into the cylinder. Requires spanner wrench to fit into two holes in the cap. On mine, the hole diameter is 3/16", so the pin diameter can be no larger than 3/16".


----------

